# Which breed



## Calypso (Jun 10, 2012)

I had pygmies in the past, but I want to get more goats in the future when we move. I like mini Nubians, fainting goats(silkied) and also pygoras. Out of those 4, which breed has the best pet qualities? I need something small and easy to handle and I know the silky fainters and pygoras need extra tlc on grooming. Also how hard to find are these breeds? I know pygmies are common, but the others? We live in SC. Thanks


----------



## manybirds (Jun 10, 2012)

Calypso said:
			
		

> I had pygmies in the past, but I want to get more goats in the future when we move. I like mini Nubians, fainting goats(silkied) and also pygoras. Out of those 4, which breed has the best pet qualities? I need something small and easy to handle and I know the silky fainters and pygoras need extra tlc on grooming. Also how hard to find are these breeds? I know pygmies are common, but the others? We live in SC. Thanks


I would go with either silky fainters, fainters or angora's. (I think pygmys have a little attitude, i've never owned one but the ones i've seen always seem like a little dog or a bantam rooster. cocky.) I like little nigerian dwarves too, the size of a pygmy but the dairy version, they don't NEEd to be milked though if you don't want to also you can get them in blue eyed and there color range is larger than the pygmy's. I hear fainters are calm and don't climb as much as other goats (plus you can get silkied ones wiht blue eyes!). Nubians and mini Nubians are very loud!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 10, 2012)

I would recommend Myotonics. They stay small but can weight in very high and are great meat goats as well as good milkers and excellent pets. Because they "faint" you do not need high fencing. A three foot fence is good for them. They won't faint hardly ever once they mature. I don't know if you like that or not. Here in NC they are everywhere!! Many good ones too. That is the goat I would recommend.


----------



## Calypso (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't know how I posted this in the sheep column. Thanks for the replies. Goats are so much fun


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 10, 2012)

Calypso said:
			
		

> Don't know how I posted this in the sheep column. Thanks for the replies. Goats are so much fun


LOL I just saw that too!! Yes goats rule!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 10, 2012)

Fainters get my vote every time.  I love ours.  They are calm, sweet and very little trouble.  They are also parasite resistant.  I milk our one doe and she is a dream on the stand.  Her milk is wonderful.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, you need at least two but three might be better...but why pick and choose when you can just get four...one of each?


----------



## manybirds (Jun 11, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Well, you need at least two but three might be better...but why pick and choose when you can just get four...one of each?


X2!!!


----------



## crazyland (Jun 11, 2012)

Silkies are around in sc/nc. Just have to search a little. Regular myotonics are everywhere here. 
You may like the Kinders. Some in ga and tn


----------



## Calypso (Jun 13, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Well, you need at least two but three might be better...but why pick and choose when you can just get four...one of each?


I thought about that because it might be easier to find one of each breed if I'm not concerned about what sex they are( all could be wethers)


----------

